# Seguimento América do Norte - 2019



## luismeteo3 (4 Jan 2019 às 22:01)




----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Jan 2019 às 18:19)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Jan 2019 às 10:46)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Jan 2019 às 21:45)




----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Jan 2019 às 10:19)




----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Jan 2019 às 23:28)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Jan 2019 às 22:36)




----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Jan 2019 às 20:25)




----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Jan 2019 às 20:33)




----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Jan 2019 às 23:20)




----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jan 2019 às 09:41)




----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jan 2019 às 19:31)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Jan 2019 às 17:52)




----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Jan 2019 às 16:57)




----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Jan 2019 às 17:00)




----------



## Orion (27 Jan 2019 às 17:38)

Outra realidade


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Jan 2019 às 19:24)




----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Jan 2019 às 10:21)




----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Jan 2019 às 19:11)

Figure 1. Coldest wind chill readings predicted from Monday, January 28 through Friday, February 1, 2019. Twelve states are predicted to experience winds chills readings of -40°F or colder (pink colors). According to climatologist Brian Brettschneider, the coldest wind chill in Minnesota data appears to be –70°F at International Falls on Feb 2, 1996 (temp –45°F, wind 9 mph). Image credit: NWS.





Figure 2. All-time lowest temperatures recorded across the Midwest. Recordkeeping across this region extends back to the late 1800s. Image credit: weather.com.


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Jan 2019 às 20:06)




----------



## Orion (29 Jan 2019 às 19:41)




----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Jan 2019 às 09:04)




----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Jan 2019 às 10:31)

Está difícil na América do Norte


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Jan 2019 às 11:34)




----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Jan 2019 às 15:39)




----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Jan 2019 às 16:49)




----------



## Cagarro (30 Jan 2019 às 17:03)

Que inveja! "
E nós aqui com tempo de verão em pleno inverno  É triste  .!


----------



## lserpa (30 Jan 2019 às 22:18)

Cagarro disse:


> Que inveja! "
> E nós aqui com tempo de verão em pleno inverno  É triste  .!



Off topic ninguém merece este tédio... 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (30 Jan 2019 às 23:01)




----------



## João Pedro (30 Jan 2019 às 23:25)

Cagarro disse:


> Que inveja! "
> E nós aqui com tempo de verão em pleno inverno  É triste  .!


O que uns têm de mais outros têm de menos... se eles soubessem das nossas temperaturas, aposto que muitos prefeririam estar cá do que lá...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Jan 2019 às 23:31)

Cagarro disse:


> Que inveja! "
> E nós aqui com tempo de verão em pleno inverno  É triste  .!



Serei o único que não tem inveja de ter -40ºC lá fora?


----------



## joralentejano (30 Jan 2019 às 23:42)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Serei o único que não tem inveja de ter -40ºC lá fora?


Nem por isso, essas temperaturas que fiquem lá bem longe! É horrível e nem sei como se aguentam tais temperaturas.
Já vi fotos de Chicago com as ruas completamente desertas, a única solução é mesmo ficar em casa.


----------



## Cagarro (31 Jan 2019 às 00:51)

João Pedro disse:


> O que uns têm de mais outros têm de menos... se eles soubessem das nossas temperaturas, aposto que muitos prefeririam estar cá do que lá...


Olha que não sei.

Já vivi em Toronto 5 anos e eles lá  volta e meia estão habituados a esse tipo de  temperaturas. Nos dias de muito calor ou muito frio ninguém trabalha e as pessoas ficam em casa. Nós é que não estamos habituados a tal...


----------



## Iuri (31 Jan 2019 às 10:33)




----------



## hurricane (31 Jan 2019 às 10:45)

Parece a Dia Depois de Amanha!


----------



## Aristocrata (31 Jan 2019 às 12:18)

hurricane disse:


> Parece a Dia Depois de Amanha!


Não, não!
Isso mais parece é o "DIA DEPOIS DE ONTEM", a prequela...


----------



## João Pedro (31 Jan 2019 às 21:50)

Iuri disse:


>


A terceira foto é completamente surreal  Magnífica


----------



## Orion (31 Jan 2019 às 21:53)

*In 'Icebox of the Nation,' arctic blast is just another day*


----------



## João Pedro (31 Jan 2019 às 21:53)

Cagarro disse:


> Olha que não sei.
> 
> Já vivi em Toronto 5 anos e eles lá  volta e meia estão habituados a esse tipo de  temperaturas. Nos dias de muito calor ou muito frio ninguém trabalha e as pessoas ficam em casa. Nós é que não estamos habituados a tal...


Sim, eu sei. Vivi três anos um bocadinho mais a sul, em Massachusetts. O pior que por lá apanhei foram -20ºC e -25ºC no Vermont. Confesso que não me fazia mossa... a preparação é outra, e eu adoro o frio e a neve  Até achava piada as minhas barbas congelarem em minutos...


----------



## Cagarro (31 Jan 2019 às 23:06)

João Pedro disse:


> Sim, eu sei. Vivi três anos um bocadinho mais a sul, em Massachusetts. O pior que por lá apanhei foram -20ºC e -25ºC no Vermont. Confesso que não me fazia mossa... a preparação é outra, e eu adoro o frio e a neve  Até achava piada as minhas barbas congelarem em minutos...



São climas diferentes do português, e confesso que também tenho saudades dos 20 negativos do Canadá... Verdadeiro inverno . 
E o verão apesar de ser quente tive a impressão que chove mais que em Portugal no Verão. As altas pressões lá não ficam tanto tempo no mesmo sitio como aqui..
O último Verão quente que apanhei lá em 2009, o governo deu o alerta no mesmo dia nas estações de rádio e televisão para todos irem para casa e evitar sair à rua. Lá é assim.  E as trovoadas nem te conto...Poderosíssimas!  Nada a ver com as nossas.
São mundos completamente diferentes! Aqui o clima tá todo baralhado ..


----------



## João Pedro (1 Fev 2019 às 21:24)

Cagarro disse:


> São climas diferentes do português, e confesso que também tenho saudades dos 20 negativos do Canadá... Verdadeiro inverno .
> E o verão apesar de ser quente tive a impressão que chove mais que em Portugal no Verão. As altas pressões lá não ficam tanto tempo no mesmo sitio como aqui..
> O último Verão quente que apanhei lá em 2009, o governo deu o alerta no mesmo dia nas estações de rádio e televisão para todos irem para casa e evitar sair à rua. Lá é assim.  E as trovoadas nem te conto...Poderosíssimas!  Nada a ver com as nossas.
> São mundos completamente diferentes! Aqui o clima tá todo baralhado ..


Os verões são insuportáveis, húmidos até mais não, lembro-em bem do meu primeiro dia lá, no final de agosto...  mas dois meses depois já estava a cair o belo do elemento branco, a minha primeira experiência em cidade  O que gostava mais era mesmo o silêncio durante os nevões, e ouvir a neve a cair... priceless


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Fev 2019 às 22:49)




----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Fev 2019 às 22:50)




----------



## Gerofil (8 Fev 2019 às 23:04)

Associated Press 

O frio glacial persiste pelo interior americano (Dakota do Norte) com temperatura a rondar os 30 ºC negativos...

Dados em tempo real: Weatherobs


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Fev 2019 às 20:35)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Fev 2019 às 12:35)

*30 imagens do "rio atmosférico" que arrancou casa pelos alicerces na Califónia*

15.02.2019 às 11h10





1 / 30
Justin Sullivan/ Getty Images





2 / 30
Justin Sullivan/ Getty Images





3 / 30
Justin Sullivan/ Getty Images





4 / 30
Justin Sullivan/ Getty Images





5 / 30
Justin Sullivan/ Getty Images





6 / 30
Justin Sullivan/ Getty Images





7 / 30
Justin Sullivan/ Getty Images

*O cenário é desolador no norte da Califórnia, onde um deslizamento de terra arrancou uma casa do chão e precipitou-a encosta abaixo, até embater noutra residência, na sequência de um fenómeno meteorológico conhecido como "rio atmosférico"*

Segundo as autoridades, uma mulher ficou presa dentro da casa arrancada em Sausalito, mas foi resgatada pelos bombeiros apenas com ferimentos ligeiros. A casa que, por sua vez, foi atingida por esta, estava vazia na altura do impacto.

Mais de 50 residências foram evacuadas por precaução.


A chuva torrencial que tem atingido a Costa Oeste dos EUA, afetando partes da Califórnia e do sul do Oregon, deve-se a um fenómeno meteorológico conhecido como "rio atmosférico", que consiste num fluxo que transporta vapor de água e que, quando "desagua", liberta uma enorme quantidade de água sob a forma da chuva ou neve.
http://visao.sapo.pt/actualidade/mu...ue-arrancou-casa-pelos-alicerces-na-Califonia


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Fev 2019 às 09:19)




----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Fev 2019 às 21:19)

Quantidades incríveis e assustadoras de precipitação chegando ao Vale do Tennessee nos próximos 7 dias. Inundações perigosas e potencialmente mortais.


----------



## Gerofil (21 Fev 2019 às 00:42)

Tempestades afectam o leste dos Estados Unidos...

BROOKLYN


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Fev 2019 às 14:31)

PRIMEIRO _TORNADO OUTBREAK_ DE 2019 PODE ACONTECER HOJE!








PUBLIC SEVERE WEATHER OUTLOOK
NWS STORM PREDICTION CENTER NORMAN OK
0650 AM CST SAT FEB 23 2019

...Severe thunderstorms expected over parts of the Parts of the
Tennessee and lower Mississippi Valleys this afternoon and
evening...

* LOCATIONS...
Northern Mississippi
Southern parts of western and middle Tennessee
Northwestern Alabama

* HAZARDS...
Several tornadoes, a few intense
Scattered damaging winds
Isolated large hail

* SUMMARY...
A few strong tornadoes, as well as damaging winds and isolated
large hail, will be possible this afternoon and evening
primarily across parts of Mississippi, Alabama, and Tennessee.

Preparedness actions...

Review your severe weather safety procedures for the possibility
of dangerous weather today. Stay tuned to NOAA Weather Radio,
weather.gov, or other media for watches and warnings. A tornado
watch means that conditions are favorable for tornadoes to form
during the next several hours. If a tornado warning is issued for
your area, move to a place of safety, ideally in a basement or
interior room on the lowest floor of a sturdy building.​


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Fev 2019 às 15:35)




----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Fev 2019 às 18:41)




----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Fev 2019 às 19:57)




----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Fev 2019 às 19:59)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Fev 2019 às 20:52)

Primeiro aviso em vigor.
A célula que mais chama atenção está agora perto de Tuscaloosa, AL.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Fev 2019 às 21:29)

TVS ALABAMA: 
https://abc3340.com/watch
https://www.wvtm13.com/weather


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Fev 2019 às 21:46)

Célula que passou por Tuscaloosa se reorganizando.


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Fev 2019 às 22:28)




----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Fev 2019 às 23:09)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Fev 2019 às 23:24)

Tornado atingindo Columbus no momento.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Fev 2019 às 23:27)

Grande tornado em andamento


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Fev 2019 às 23:36)

Forte rotação nesta célula que poderia ir para Tuscaloosa, Al.


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Fev 2019 às 23:39)




----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Fev 2019 às 23:53)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Fev 2019 às 00:27)

Tornado que afetou Columbus segue em andamento.
Foi o tornado do dia!



Risco de tornados segue até umas 23h.
O evento em si deixou muito a desejar novamente.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Fev 2019 às 00:29)

Tempestade que ia em direção a Tuscalossa, mas já perdeu força.


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Fev 2019 às 14:49)




----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Fev 2019 às 15:46)




----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Fev 2019 às 20:50)




----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Fev 2019 às 17:50)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Fev 2019 às 10:16)

O pico atual do vento é de 171 mph! Ultrapassando o recorde anterior de vento de fevereiro (166 MPH estabelecido em 1972).


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Mar 2019 às 23:05)




----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Mar 2019 às 23:14)




----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Mar 2019 às 23:16)




----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Mar 2019 às 23:38)




----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Mar 2019 às 08:59)

*Pelo menos 22 mortos no do Alabama devido aos tornados de ontem...*


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Mar 2019 às 13:59)




----------



## Gerofil (7 Mar 2019 às 19:02)

Fim de semana com potencial para ocorrência de novos tornados sobre o vale do Mississippi médio e inferior; apesar do ar frio entrincheirado em grande parte dos estados do Sul e do Sudeste até quinta-feira, as condições devem mudar para permitir a formação de tempestades e mau tempo neste fim de semana que se aproxima.
"Prevê-se todo o espectro de condições climáticas severas, desde rajadas de vento danosas, granizo e freqüentes descargas atmosféricas até enchentes e tornados repentinos", de acordo com a Meteorologista do AccuWeather Storm Warning, Kayla St. Germain.

*




*

*Weekend severe weather threat to include potential for tornadoes in central, southern US*

The anticipated severe thunderstorm outbreak includes the potential for a few tornadoes over the middle and lower Mississippi Valley on Saturday. Despite chilly air entrenched over much of the South Central and Southeastern states through Thursday, conditions are expected to change to allow the formation of thunderstorms and severe weather this weekend."The full spectrum of severe weather is anticipated, ranging from damaging wind gusts, large hail and frequent lightning strikes to flash flooding and tornadoes," according to AccuWeather Storm Warning Meteorologist Kayla St. Germain.
AccuWeather


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Mar 2019 às 22:02)

*Central EUA tempestade para ser negócio real * Tempestades severas NM e Texas hoje * Blizzard w / 10-20 "de neve, 60 + mph ventos no oeste e do norte Planícies Qua * Inundações Kansas a Wisc, geléias nos rios do norte baixa pressão pode ser definida em Kansas


ATUALIZADO: 'Ciclone de bomba' da Central dos EUA para gerar nevascas, inundações e tempestades severas no meio da semana




*


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Mar 2019 às 22:41)




----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Mar 2019 às 23:12)

*Vale a pena observar a rapidez com que as condições podem mudar no nordeste do Colorado, no sudeste de Wyoming e no Nebraska Panhandle hoje à noite e quarta de manhã. Mais quente e relativamente calmo para uma nevasca completa em apenas algumas horas.*


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Mar 2019 às 13:36)

*O ciclone está a cavar 1 Mb a cada 20 minutos, ou seja cerca de 3 Mb por hora... as últimas previsões apontam para 970Mb de pressão mínima.*


----------



## Astroamador (13 Mar 2019 às 17:12)

Enviado do meu ANE-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## clone (13 Mar 2019 às 22:30)

Ulmer: "Ciclone bomba" ameaça 70 milhões de pessoas nos EUA


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Mar 2019 às 21:53)

Não é só Moçambique que está a viver inundações brutais.

Nos Estados Unidos, no estado do Nebraska, é este o cenário. O prejuízo causado por estas inundações está estimado em 1,3 mil milhões de dólares.


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Mar 2019 às 22:02)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Não é só Moçambique que está a viver inundações brutais.
> 
> Nos Estados Unidos, no estado do Nebraska, é este o cenário. O prejuízo causado por estas inundações está estimado em 1,3 mil milhões de dólares.


*200 milhões de pessoas em risco e o sistema de produção alimentar americano em risco...*


----------



## rokleon (7 Abr 2019 às 13:42)




----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Abr 2019 às 17:57)

*Alerta de tempo severo para os estados do sul (Texas, Louisiana) previstas para este fim de semana. Alerta para grandes tornados, granizo, inundações repentinas, trovoada e ventos fortes já em efeito...*


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Abr 2019 às 18:03)

*Imagem de satélite com numerosas super células a rebentar...*


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Abr 2019 às 19:31)




----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Abr 2019 às 19:57)




----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Abr 2019 às 20:56)




----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Abr 2019 às 20:59)




----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Abr 2019 às 21:59)

*Já foi encontrado um morto e vários feridos...*


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Abr 2019 às 13:50)

*Pelo menos 5 mortos ontem... hoje vêm o segundo round...*


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Abr 2019 às 14:07)




----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Abr 2019 às 16:55)




----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Abr 2019 às 22:38)

A destruição causada por um tornado numa estrada em Alto, Texas.


E um vídeo assustador, desconheço a localização.


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Abr 2019 às 22:48)

*Parece que já há 7 mortos...*


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Abr 2019 às 23:13)

*Aviso de tornados para Washington DC...*


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Abr 2019 às 23:37)

*8 mortos...

Strong storms in US South kill at least 8 and injure dozens*

https://apnews.com/df6cda938afb404aa2a57cb1dcb83208


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Abr 2019 às 23:50)

*E agora para Maryland, New York, Pennsylvania e West Virginia!*


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Abr 2019 às 09:24)

Avisos de tornados, ventos fortes inundações e tempo severo desde os estados do sul até ao NE este fim de semana... impressionante!


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Abr 2019 às 16:49)

Os estragos de alguns tornados...


Os tornados que ocorreram este fim de semana...


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Abr 2019 às 18:03)

*Previsão de tempo severo com perigo de tornados continua esta semana...*


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Abr 2019 às 19:56)




----------



## Orion (5 Jun 2019 às 18:17)

* Bering Sea Appears Largely Ice-Free from NOAA-20 *

*Rápido degelo dos glaciares cria novo mercado turístico no Alasca*


----------



## rokleon (6 Jun 2019 às 17:33)

Bloom de joaninhas enorme que se confunde com uma nuvem no radar!


----------



## joralentejano (29 Jun 2019 às 14:40)

*Onda de calor: centenas de mexilhões aparecem cozinhados na costa da Califórnia*
O estado norte-americano enfrenta temperaturas recorde durante o mês de Junho.

Não é só na Europa que as temperaturas estão a atingir marcos históricos. Uma onda de calor afecta também a Califórnia, nos Estados Unidos, e já causou a morte de centenas ou milhares de mexilhões, que foram encontrados na costa do Pacífico completamente cozinhados e com as conchas queimadas. Segundo o _New York Times_,os termómetros de São Francisco ultrapassaram os 37 graus no dia 11 de Junho – um valor recorde para esta época do ano.

O responsável pela investigação na reserva marinha da Bodega Bay, no norte da Califónia, Jackie Sones, confessou ao _Guardian_ nunca ter visto nada semelhante.

De acordo com o investigador, a onda de calor terá provocado, aparentemente, o maior número de mortes destes moluscos nos últimos 15 anos (pelo menos). Jackie Sones afirmou ao jornal britânico ter recebido, de outros investigadores, relatos de mortes idênticas em várias praias: uma extensão de 140 quilómetros de costa.

Os mexilhões enfrentaram temperaturas acima de 100ºF (37ºC) na maré baixa. “Os mexilhões são conhecidos como uma espécie fundadora. O equivalente às árvores numa floresta – elas fornecem abrigo e _habitat _a muitos animais, portanto, quando se interfere com esse _habitat_ central, isso vai afectar o resto do sistema”, explicou o investigador.

O biólogo Christopher Harley, da Universidade de British Columbia, identificou um acontecimento semelhante no promontório de Bodega Head, em 2004, mas acredita que teve uma dimensão menor quando comparado com este. “Estes eventos estão definitivamente a tornar-se mais frequentes e mais severos”, disse.

Na Europa, o calor extremo já matou um idoso e um jovem no sul de Espanha. Esta sexta-feira, dia 28 de Junho, França chegou aos 45,9 graus em Gallargues-le-Montueux.

Fonte: Público


----------



## Orion (4 Jul 2019 às 15:16)




----------



## Gerofil (5 Set 2019 às 12:06)

*Reed Timmer Extreme Meteorologist *

LIVE update on prolific tornado producing band in southeast NC of Hurricane Dorian! I'll be doing these live briefings non stop today through FB supporter portal:

https://www.facebook.com/reedtimmerAccu/


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Out 2019 às 18:10)

Onda de calor sem precedentes para o mês de Outubro a quebrar recordes de sempre...


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Out 2019 às 16:23)

*NWS Bay Area
&#10004;
@NWSBayArea
A Red Flag Warning has been issued for the North and East Bay Hills and Valleys from 5 am Wednesday until 5 pm Thursday. In addition, a #RedFlagWarning has been issued for the Santa Cruz Mountains from 5 PM Wednesday through Noon Thursday. #CAwx*
*
30 Northern California counties may lose power due to safety shutdown; major cities possibly affected*

The weather is expected to be dry and windy, which makes the risk of a catastrophic wildfire high, PG&E officials said. The utility company wants to shut off power so its electric equipment doesn't start a wildfire as has happened in the past two years. In a statement, Michael Lewis, senior vice president for PG&E's electric operations, said, "This is shaping up to be one of the most severe dry wind events we've seen in our territory in recent years." &#8232;&#8232;

The shutoffs, called "Public Safety Power Shutoffs", may affect 256,996 PG&E customers in the Bay Area. If a shutoff is implemented, PG&E plans to begin turning off power early Wednesday morning, but the utility has not given an exact time. Lewis said company officials want customers to be prepared for an outage that may last several days. Monday night, he called the situation involving the weather this week "evolving." Power may be off for several days because after the weather improves, lines and equipment need to be inspected before power is turned back on.

*PG&E: Power could be shut off for 600,000+ customers*


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Out 2019 às 17:07)

A tempestade sub-tropical Melissa na costa leste... à esquerda entrada de ar frio e consequente tempestade de inverno.


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Out 2019 às 17:47)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Out 2019 às 17:49)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2019 às 20:50)




----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Out 2019 às 21:03)




----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Out 2019 às 12:32)




----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Out 2019 às 14:49)




----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Out 2019 às 16:06)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Out 2019 às 19:55)




----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Out 2019 às 22:33)




----------



## joralentejano (29 Out 2019 às 22:45)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


Situação muito complicada.
*Incêndios na Califórnia: Fogo está a chegar à cidade de Los Angeles*
*EuroNews
*
Entretanto...


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Out 2019 às 11:14)




----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Nov 2019 às 22:25)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Nov 2019 às 11:51)




----------



## GSM2046 (12 Nov 2019 às 22:59)

*Southcentral Alaska’s unusually warm fall has some plants putting out spring buds*
https://www.adn.com/alaska-news/wea...fall-has-some-plants-putting-out-spring-buds/


----------



## GSM2046 (13 Nov 2019 às 17:44)

E ainda estamos a mais de um mês do Solstício de Inverno...
Pena que os media da Europa só falem do calor .... E o frio, não conta para as estatísticas?
*
Another Arctic Surge to Deliver Record breaking Mid-November Cold Next Week to Most of The U.S. Forecasters Expect Cold to Break 170 records*
https://www.thebigwobble.org/2019/11/another-arctic-surge-to-deliver-record.html
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/11/10/us/veterans-day-cold-weather.html

*Brutal Arctic Cold Surge Arrives Ready To Shatter Hundreds Of Mid-November Records In Most Part Of The U.S. (More Crops In Danger!)*
https://www.thebigwobble.org/2019/11/brutal-arctic-cold-surge-arrives-ready.html

*



*


----------



## GSM2046 (14 Nov 2019 às 23:03)

14 Novembro 2019 - (Recent GOES Weather Satellite Imagery_22:30 UTC)

Grandes depressões pelo Pacífico e Atlântico





https://bit.ly/2JPTImk


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Nov 2019 às 22:01)




----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Nov 2019 às 23:07)




----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Nov 2019 às 19:08)

*Forte tempestade prevista para a costa oeste...*


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Nov 2019 às 20:48)




----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Nov 2019 às 13:11)

PZZ910-251700-
Cape Lookout to Florence, OR between 150 NM and 250 NM offshore-
804 PM PST Sun Nov 24 2019

*...HURRICANE FORCE WIND WARNING...*

.TONIGHT...NW winds 15 to 25 kt. Seas 12 to 15 ft.
.MON...NW winds 20 to 25 kt. Seas 13 to 15 ft.
.MON NIGHT...NW winds 15 to 20 kt, diminishing to 5 to 15 kt.
Seas 11 to 14 ft.
.TUE...S to SW winds 20 to 30 kt, becoming N 55 to 65 kt. Seas
10 to 11 ft, building to 15 to 24 ft. Chance of rain.
.TUE NIGHT...N winds 35 to 45 kt. Seas 14 to 24 ft.
.WED...N winds 25 to 30 kt. Seas 13 to 19 ft.
.WED NIGHT...N winds 20 to 30 kt. Seas 11 to 17 ft.
.THU...N winds 15 to 25 kt. Seas 8 to 13 ft.
.THU NIGHT...N to NE winds 15 to 20 kt, becoming NE 5 to 15 kt.
Seas 6 to 9 ft.
.FRI...NE winds 5 to 15 kt, becoming 5 to 10 kt. Seas 5 to 7 ft.
.FRI NIGHT...E winds 5 to 10 kt, increasing to 10 to 15 kt. Seas
4 to 5 ft.

$$


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Nov 2019 às 14:38)




----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Nov 2019 às 23:59)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Nov 2019 às 17:48)

Já está a cavar e bem rápido!


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Nov 2019 às 17:51)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Nov 2019 às 18:48)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Nov 2019 às 19:51)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Nov 2019 às 21:03)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Nov 2019 às 21:13)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Nov 2019 às 21:40)

Esta de facto impressiona!!!


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Nov 2019 às 22:53)




----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Nov 2019 às 15:41)




----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Nov 2019 às 15:46)

*Edit:  973.4 mb in Crescent City, CA and 974.7 mb in Brookings, OR.*


----------



## GSM2046 (29 Nov 2019 às 20:59)

*Video Shows Crazy Scene in Dunsmuir with Cars Backed Up for Miles on Snow-Laden I-5*
https://activenorcal.com/video-show...h-cars-backed-up-for-miles-on-snow-laden-i-5/


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Nov 2019 às 10:11)




----------



## GSM2046 (5 Dez 2019 às 10:53)

**Polar vortex cold* The tropospheric core of the polar vortex will meet high pressure from the North Pacific, initiating -30°C air mass transport into the United States next week!*
https://www.severe-weather.eu/global-weather/polar-vortex-united-states-cold-outbreak-fa/


----------



## GSM2046 (6 Dez 2019 às 19:00)

*A 75-Foot Wave was Recorded Off the Coast of Cape Mendocino During Last Week’s Bomb Cyclone, the Biggest Wave Logged in the U.S. Since 2012*
https://lostcoastoutpost.com/2019/dec/6/75-foot-wave-was-recorded-coast-cape-mendocino-dur/


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Dez 2019 às 16:49)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Dez 2019 às 13:20)




----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Dez 2019 às 19:55)




----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Dez 2019 às 22:36)

Há há um morto mas podem haver mais...


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Dez 2019 às 20:30)




----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Dez 2019 às 21:43)




----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Dez 2019 às 21:48)




----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Dez 2019 às 09:42)




----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Dez 2019 às 16:58)




----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Dez 2019 às 22:20)




----------

